# JD Greens Mower Question



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey All,

Still continuing my on/off search reel mowers and came across these. Had a few conversations with the owner and he isn't a Jedi master on reel mowers. He purchased these through an auction in Minnesota last year. Any thoughts on what I should offer on one of these? I imagine there is going to be some work, time and money to get these to where I want them.

Here is the craigslist link as well: https://waterloo.craigslist.org/hvo/d/john-deere-green-mower/6422245448.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> ...Any thoughts on what I should offer on one of these? I imagine there is going to be some work, time and money to get these to where I want them...


At $3500 for the pair I think they are priced about twice as high as they should be. Being local to you is probably worth something, but even then I think they are priced really high.

Based on your location, I would check out Prairie Turf Equipment in Winnipeg. They get some nice looking used machines, and make weekly truck shipments down into the states. I bought my GM1600 from them.

For instance, here is a 220SL for $1000. It looks really clean, and I think they would even do a reel grind for you before it leaves the shop if you ask them. Greg is the guy you will talk to. They may even have some flexibility in the price/shipping if it is something they have had for a while - never hurts to ask.

That 2011 220SL would be 5-9 years newer than those 220B's. Here is a post Pete1313 made about the date ranges of the JD walk mower models...



Pete1313 said:


> They are the evolution of the JD greensmower.
> The 220A was made from 1997-2002,
> The 220B from 2002-2006,
> The 220C from 2007-2010, and
> ...


Good luck and let us know what you decide. :thumbup:


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I seen a 220B on Charlotte NC Craigslist a few weeks ago for $250. Nice reel it had just been sitting for awhile


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

I was thinking of offering less than 500...maybe that is lowball, but he was willing to split them up.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Those are both 2004 model years. At that price I would keep looking as I'm sure the owner would be insulted if you offered him what they are really worth. For example, here is a 2010 220C for sale from a dealer in Minnesota for $1495. I would check your local JD golf/turf dealer and see what they have in used inventory. It would be your best bet to get a decent reel mower locally. They may have units that are not listed on their website or be willing to negotiate a lower price on one of the many late model 220E's they have in inventory, VanWall.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> I was thinking of offering less than 500...maybe that is lowball, but he was willing to split them up.


Seller might think that is a low ball, but I think it would be a fair price.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the responses fellas.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That same picture is listed in a Kentucky Craiglist (3.5k) plus on eBay ($4k).

https://westky.craigslist.org/hvo/d/john-deere-green-mower/6422244766.html


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

g-man said:


> That same picture is listed in a Kentucky Craiglist (3.5k) plus on eBay ($4k).
> 
> https://westky.craigslist.org/hvo/d/john-deere-green-mower/6422244766.html


I saw that as well.


----------

